#  Ernährung >   Was essen vor dem Alkoholkonsum? >

## Miba

Folgende Ernährungsfrage: Ich halte jetzt Diät seit etwa 2 Monaten. 
Ich esse ballaststoffreich, kalorien- und kohlenhydratarm und ab 18.00 nehme ich kein Essen mehr zu mir. Folgendes Problem hat sich bei mir immer wieder gestellt:  
Da ich gerne mit Freunden ausgehe und dazu auch dem  Alkoholkonsum fröhne, musste ich feststelle dass meine Kater ziemlich schlimm sind. Vor meinem Gewichtsverlust habe ich oftmals fettig gegessen bevor es in die Bar/auf den Geburtstag/Club ging - das hat dem Kater immer gut vorgebeugt. Dazu kommt dass Alkoholkonsum auf das Kalorienkonto schlägt. 
Wegen meinem Sozialleben kann und will ich nicht auf Alkoholkonsum verzichten, da es einen Ausgleich zu meinem Arbeitsleben darstellt. Meine Frage: Welcher Alk hat wenige Kalorien und wie beuge ich dem Kater vor, auch wenn ich auf leeren Magen trinke?

----------


## josie

Hallo Miba!  

> Welcher Alk hat wenige Kalorien und wie beuge ich dem Kater vor, auch wenn ich auf leeren Magen trinke?

 Klar ist, daß hochprozentiges mehr Probleme verursachen wird, als z.b. Bier, aber auf nüchternen Magen ist alles schlecht.
Nach wie vor ist es eben so, daß die Menge es macht, aber das dürfte bekannt sein, man(n) muß sich ja nicht total zuschütten mit Alkohol, kann durchaus zwischendurch etwas nicht alkoholisches trinken, wenn das von deiner Seite aus nicht machbar ist, dann mußt Du leiden.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Miba, 
wie Josie schon geschrieben hat, kommt es auf die Menge an:
1/2 l Bier ca 210 kcal
1/4 l Wein ca 170 kcal
1/4 l Weißweinschorle ca 150 kcal
Entsprechende Kalorientabellen findest Du online
LG gisie

----------


## Kluger

Hey,  
Alkohol auf leeren Magen ist natürlich recht gefährlich. Da kann es einen schneller mal aushebeln. Ich glaube daher, dass Diät und Alkoholkonsum nicht so gut zueinander passen. Deswegen würde ich auch nicht damit anfangen, vor dem Trinken wieder irgendwas Fettiges zu essen. Darunter leidet ja im Endeffekt die Diät. Da sollte wohl einfach der Alkoholkonsum angepasst werden. Ich könnte mir noch vorstellen, dass ein Glas Wasser zwischen den Drinks vielleicht helfen kann.  
Aber was ganz gut zum Thema passt -> https://www.somnia-kliniken.de/servi...erung-alkohol/ 
Viele machen sich selber das von dir angesprochene Problem. Die essen vorm Alkoholkonsum bewusst wenig, um schneller betrunken zu sein und damit Geld zu sparen. Das Phänomen nennt sich Drunkorexia. Schon ganz schön fragwürdig meiner Meinung nach. Also aufpassen und lieber auf das ein oder andere Getränk verzichten!

----------


## Larunia

Hey! 
Wie schon gesagt wurde, passen Alkohol und Diät nicht wirklich zusammen. Du wirst dich also entscheiden müssen: Deine Diät weiter einhalten und höchstens ein Glässchen Wein trinken, wenn du nicht ganz darauf verzichten kannst, oder mehr Alkohol trinken, dann aber vorher auch eine Mahlzeit zu dir nehmen. Bei Letzterem nimmst du aber natürlich nicht ab. Solange du nur einmal die Woche oder alle zwei Wochen mal so einen Ausnahmetag hinzufügst, ist das kein Problem. Wird die Ausnahme aber zur Regel und du gehst dreimal die Woche oder öfters was trinken, wirst du langfristig zunehmen. Oder du isst sehr wenig als Ausgleich und lebst mit dem Kater. Viele andere Möglichkeiten wird es nicht geben.

----------


## Gerlindee

Alkohol und Diät das passt nicht zusammen. 1 -2 Bier fertig als Belohnung

----------


## LadyOpal

> Alkohol und Diät das passt nicht zusammen. 1 -2 Bier fertig als Belohnung

 Genau meine Meinung. Du wirst doch wohl mal ein wenig aufs Saufen verzichten können, gerade während deiner Diät. Wenn du schon solche Fragen stellst, dann grenzt das schon fast an Suchtverhalten...

----------


## Fragehagen

Ich würde auch auf den Alkoholkonsum verzichten dann fühlst du dich später auch viel besser.
Wenn deine Freunde nicht akzeptieren können, dass du auf das trinken verzichtest dann solltest du die austauschen

----------


## Kultig

Ist es denn eine Diät? Klingt fast nach einer langfristigen Entscheidung nicht mehr nach 18 Uhr zu essen.

----------


## Fragehagen

Na ja, ich würde sagen: Käsebrote sind gut als grundlage. Ne Pizza kannst du wahrschl nicht essen, aber Kohlenhydrate und Käse würde ich dir raten !

----------


## PaulinaH

Versuche es doch mit Wein Schorlen, aber auf die Dauer wirst du so nicht abnehmen. Und darf ich fragen wie viel du trinkst, wenn du so einen mega Kater am nächsten Tag hast?

----------


## hustikuss

Am nächsten Tag ein alkoholfreies(!) Bier trinken soll super helfen!

----------


## BerndK

Alkohol und Diät? Das geht doch nicht? Und auf leeren Magen ist Alkohol bestimmt nicht so toll und gut. Diese Frage kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein, oder? Also am besten ist nichts trinken.

----------


## Karlo

Joar, Käsebrote : Fett udn Kohlenhydrate sind super. Ist die Frage, ob es in die Diät passt, oder nicht?

----------


## DerJens

Abends nach deinem Saufgelage einfach mal einen Liter Wasser trinken bevor du ins Bett gehst. Das kann schon Wunder bewirken  :Smiley: .

----------


## MedTug

> Abends nach deinem Saufgelage einfach mal einen Liter Wasser trinken bevor du ins Bett gehst. Das kann schon Wunder bewirken .

 Oder noch besser: schon während dem Alkohol trinken immer wieder Wasser trinken. Mit jedem Glas Alkohol ein Glas Wasser dazu bestellen. 
Natürlich wäre kein Alkohol am besten, aber das scheint ja keine Option zu sein..

----------


## johannaungerer1

> Oder noch besser: schon während dem Alkohol trinken immer wieder Wasser trinken. Mit jedem Glas Alkohol ein Glas Wasser dazu bestellen. 
> Natürlich wäre kein Alkohol am besten, aber das scheint ja keine Option zu sein..

 Danke für den wertvollen Tipp! Ich esse sehr fettreiche Ernährungen bevor ich Alkohol trinke.

----------


## Julia12

Ich würde dir immer etwas richtig fettiges empfehlen. Etwas was man in der Pfanne brät mit viel Öl. Weil das Öl den Alkohol schnell aufnimmt.

----------


## sandras

Ich esse auch vor dem Alkohol-Konsum etwas fettiges. Ich kanns bestätigen, was meine Kollegin Julia12 geschrieben hat.

----------


## Utopia

Ich denke, wenn man schon Alkohol trinkt, dann ist es relativ egal. Wobei ich glaube, dass Milch und Joghurt davor nicht so gut wären. 
LG

----------


## BioTherapeut

Diät,Alkoholkonsum,Kater vorbeugen--die Frage könnten Sie sich doch eigentlich wohl selber beantworten!Hier die Antwort: kein Alkohol.

----------


## amyob

1. Die Kalorien aus dem Alkohol zählt man nicht - es sei dem es sind Zuckern (z.B. Cola)
2. Vor dem Alkoholkonsum ordentlich essen, sodass man satt wird - dass ist alles was man machen kann
3. Viel wichtiger als das Essen ist das Trinken, da nach dem Alkoholkonsum unser Körper "entwässert" wird - dazu am besten vor dem schlafen gehen viel WASSER trinken und auch wenn man zwischendurch aufwacht - auch trinken.  
Da ich vor dem Schlafengehen bzw. beim Alkoholkonsum zwischendurch Wasser trinke, habe ich kaum Kater.
Ich bin auf der Ketogenen Diät.

----------


## Pretery

ich esse eigentlich direkt nichts vorm trinken, außer ich habe hunger. Ich betrinke mich aber auch nicht. Ist ja eben ein GENUSSmittel

----------

